# Monster Legacy Box Set



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I got the Monster Legacy Box set this weekend. Finally, I own 3/5ths of the classics that I really want to own. If only they'd give the Creature and the Mummy this treatment *hint hint*.

Anyway, the sound and picture quality on Frankenstein and The Wolf Man are top-notch for a movie of that era, but Dracula has suffered a bit over the years. The sound in some places is a bit muddled making some lines of dialog indecipherable unless you rewind and listen again. I haven't dove into the other movies on the discs just yet, but I will later this week.

Anyone else get this yet?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I have it. Spaulding and myself were discussing this a few days ago. I've just been waiting for Omega..Black to come over for the Summer to break it open and check it out. We (Spaulding and myself) suspect there will be another set that includes not only The Creature and The Mummy, but The Invisible Man as well. My problem with the treatment of *Dracula* is that they put music tracks to it. Unnecessary. To each their own, I suppose. I still enjoy it, however. How can you not? It's Lugosi, for gods sake! 

"I do not drink...Wine!"


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

You don't need to watch Dracula with the music. It's on a second optional audio track.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Kick ass! I had the re-mastered VHS version, and unfotunately, there was absolutely no way to turn it off without using the "Mute" button on the remote!  I'll be sure not to have that godawful music going on while the Count says, "Listen to them. The Children of the Night! What sweet music they make!"


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

I agree with Helspont. I think the next set will be Mummy/Invisible Man/Creature from the Black Lagoon. 

Why wasn't "Abbott & Costello Meet Frankenstein" on the Frankenstein disc? What's up with that? It was one of the best of the later entries.

What's wrong with that music anyway? Dracula listening to the Children of the Night without that bad Romanian jam just wouldn't be the same!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Yeah, maybe "The Children of the Night," Drac was referring to in the film was those goddamn screeching fiddle players!


----------



## Dreamdemon (May 4, 2004)

I still need to pick this set up. Good to hear some info on it. Has the creature from the Black Lagoon ever been put on DVD?

Aaron


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Creature was released the last time Universal put out these movies, as was the Phantom of the Opera and The Invisible man, but to get the (now) out-of-print versions is extremely expensive. Just ask Pete.


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

I have got this boxset the first day is was on sale and I love it. Today's horror movies look very pale compared to those Universal classics. It's worth every penny I spent. And the little busts are neat! For those who don't have it, run to the store at once!


----------

